

Don't Just Dump Code Into Your Models - darthdeus
http://blog.sensible.io/2014/04/19/don-t-just-dump-code-into-your-models.html

======
sebastianconcpt
Of course. Models should be things that can pass the test of time.

 _Universals_.

In the other hand, Controllers (or Presenters) are points of view.

When trends change, they do it because there was a collective mindset upgrade
in a shared point of view.

Interface design should be the answer to those points of view, not models.

